# Minato vs. Hashirama (Madara scenario)



## copydog123 (May 6, 2013)

Ok same situation as VoTE fight but .....

1. Replace *Madara *with *Minato*
2. Replace *Kyubi* with *Gama Bunta*

*Distance/Location:*
VoTE (300 meters)

*Knowledge:* 
Full on both sides


Would Minato have fared better than Madara? 

Before you look down upon gama bunta, remember that* he almost fodderized kurama by squashing him like a bug* when tobi attacked konoha.

Also remember, that *gama bunta can fire stuff out of his mouth*. like bijuu dama. so it is not that far off that he may neutralize buddha.
oh, and *gama has his sword that he used to slice through shukaku's arm like butter.*


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Honestly I think he would do worst, hashi's wood would mess with ftg.


----------



## αce (May 6, 2013)

Minato is weaker than Madara and Gamabunta is much weaker than the Kyuubi. Madara had the luxury of being able to proetct Kyuubi by changing the nature of his Susano-o. Gamabunta is a sitting duck in this match and I'd be really damn surprised if he lasted the 5 minute mark especially since a normal Shinrai Tensei broke every single one of his bones. The wood dragon that went against the Kyuubi would subdue and probably kill him.

Yeah, Hashirama clears this even easier than before. If that answers your question. Especially at 300 meters.


----------



## Bonly (May 6, 2013)

Hashi wins. Hashi's moveset is a good counter to Minato's. Gamabunta gets dealt with by the Mokuton: Mokuryū.  Mokuton in general messes up Minato's pin point use of Hiraishin as well as Minato's overall movement. Add in Hashi's version of Byakugo, his stamina(which is then Minato's), full knowledge, and Mokuton in general is too much for Minato. Sage Mode puts the nail in the coffin.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 6, 2013)

Are you serious? Bunta almost fodderized Kurama? You took a stronger shinobi and a stronger summon and replaced them with a weaker summon and a weaker Shinobi.

Hashirama lolstomps Minato without even needing Sage Mode. Wood God easily fodderizes Bunta while FTW takes Minato out.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Crap amd you gave him 300 meters so he has plenty of time to make a shit load of wood and the pollen..


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 6, 2013)

Give Minato Kurama and this turns into a good fight. Minato can teleport Kurama to places lol


----------



## FlamingRain (May 6, 2013)

Hashirama stomps so hard Naruto feels it.

Hiraishin markings can be flung out of place by Mokuton branches. These same  branches will squash Gamabunta like Jiraiya squashed Pein's lobster. Hashirama also has incredible regeneration abilities on top of this even if by some miracle one of Minato's attacks reaches him, which they won't when Hashirama has full knowledge and 300m of distance between Minato and himself.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Give minato sm and ninetails chakra then he might stand a chance.


----------



## Baroxio (May 6, 2013)

copydog123 said:


> Ok same situation as VoTE fight but .....
> 
> 1. Replace *Madara *with *Minato*
> 2. Replace *Kyubi* with *Gama Bunta*
> ...


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Lol he's probably trolling.


----------



## Rocky (May 6, 2013)

copydog123 said:


> Also remember, that *gama bunta can fire stuff out of his mouth*. like bijuu dama. so it is not that far off that he may neutralize buddha.





If cancer was as transmissible as the common cold, the world would look like the Battledome in the past few weeks.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Lol sure is looking bad.


----------



## Turrin (May 6, 2013)

Minato would last longer than people are giving him credit for since he can still Teleport dodge all of Hashirama's attacks, especially with full knowledge. However Minato won't be able to get any tags in range of Hashirama with Hashirama's massive Mokuton defenses and eventually Minato will ether be exhausted and taken out or forced to flee to somewhere far away.


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Minato would last longer than people are giving him credit for since he can still Teleport dodge all of Hashirama's attacks, especially with full knowledge. However Minato won't be able to get any tags in range of Hashirama with Hashirama's massive Mokuton defenses and eventually Minato will ether be exhausted and taken out or forced to flee to somewhere far away.



Can't he use his raw speed? 
he went through Konoha with that in second, it shouldn't be hard to do it here either! 
or if he was able to touch Hashirama from the start, that will change everything. Especially
that Minato is much faster than Hashi, so the first move should belong to him. I guess.


----------



## raizen28 (May 7, 2013)

Hiraishin enabled Shadow Clone shiki fujin gg


----------



## Naru-Ichi (May 7, 2013)

copydog123 said:


> Before you look down upon gama bunta, remember that* he almost fodderized kurama by squashing him like a bug* when tobi attacked konoha.





Anyway, I'm a little torn on this match-up. While I feel like Hashirama has been portrayed as an absolute beast that's stronger than any other shinobi we've seen, I still think Minato has _some_ chance with FTG and S/T.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 7, 2013)

hashirama takes this with "tedious" difficulty, only because minato could be hard to catch with hiraishin.

actually since hashirama has knowledge in this battle, and most certainly already had some knowledge on hiraishin from tobirama, hashirama probably has a counter for hiraishin. so minato may not be as difficult to catch. on the other hand, even with knowledge, idk how minato will be able to stop hashirama.

hashirama would eventually take this.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 17, 2013)

Hashirama can't touch Minato with slow ass woods.

Hashirama maybe unstoppable but Minato is untouchable.


----------



## Jagger (May 17, 2013)

Minato begs Hashirama for mercy.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Minato begs Hashirama for mercy.


got to admit that would be funny to see. :rofl


----------



## titantron91 (May 17, 2013)

Hashirama clowns Minato so hard Naruto goes back to being a butt-worthless academy student hated by everyone.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

titantron91 said:


> Hashirama clowns Minato so hard Naruto goes back to being a butt-worthless academy student hated by everyone.


Hashirama may be over all stronger than Minato, but it won't be an easy fight. Minato is simply too fast for him. 

titantron91, why do you make posts like that?


----------



## tanman (May 17, 2013)

It's going to be lovely when all this Minato hype comes crashing down.
Oh, the seeping disappointment that Minato fans will feel. Simply delicious.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

tanman said:


> It's going to be lovely when all this Minato hype comes crashing down.
> Oh, the seeping disappointment that Minatotards will feel. Simply delicious.


If Minato could redirect the strongest attack in the universe without even trying, and from a distance, why would he struggle against Hashirama? And don't refer to people you disagree with as 'tards'.


----------



## tanman (May 17, 2013)

I wasn't speaking to anyone in particular. Just making a general comment (and definitely not looking for a debate on Minato _or_ the merits of common online name calling). 

No need to chastise.


----------

